
Periscope on desktop - asderz
hi guys! I&#x27;ve made a website that u can view all live periscope in one page with your PC! It&#x27;s under develop and some request or bug as much appreciate
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.listperiscope.com&#x2F;
enjoy
======
Amir6
Nice job, but I think a map interface in the beginning would be better
considering diversity in languages and even topics around the world:)

